# New Siamese Mice!



## Kallan

New meeces! Thank to *unicorn* for selling them and Dave for bringing them down from Caithness for me!

Little female:
















I think I'm calling her Amy.

Bigger male:

















Mini male:
















He took a flying leap off my hand at one point, and I instantly thought of 'GERONIMO!!!!!!', so he shall be called Smithy.

Smithy getting brave:








Needless to say, I had my hand firmly on kitty's neck!


----------



## Jammy

Awww thers soooooo cute


----------



## unicorn

I am very glad you are happy with them, love the pics  If you need anything else feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## Matt Haslam

lovely meeces!

i especially like the big male.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

They are lovely! Mini male looks like a real sweetie, great ears too!


----------



## zany_toon

The big male has beautiful points!! They are really lovely and make my siameses look wishy washy :lol:


----------



## Jemma

Aww, I have a big soft spot for siamese mice! 
Smithy seems to have a bit of a death wish though :shock: :lol:


----------



## zany_toon

Jemma said:


> Aww, I have a big soft spot for siamese mice!


Ditto  I have 9 and 8 are foxes


----------



## Kallan

What colour are all yours, zany?


----------



## Toast

How did you get Smithy out of Geronimo? Cute names, by the way. And all of them are beautiful. What I wouldn't give for such cute little guys!


----------



## Kallan

Toast said:


> How did you get Smithy out of Geronimo? Cute names, by the way. And all of them are beautiful. What I wouldn't give for such cute little guys!


Lol! I watch Doctor Who :lol:


----------



## zany_toon

Kallan said:


> What colour are all yours, zany?


viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3084 Here are all but one of my mice. The markings on my siamese meeces haven't come out very well - my camera doesn't like their pale coat colour!! My siamese mice's points are really pale - the strongest points are on Sealey and he is much darker all over with nice deep red eyes :dance


----------



## unicorn

I had the dad of the 2 little ones sitting on my shoulder watching dr who with me tonight :lol:


----------

